# Corina Ungureanu, Lavinia Milosovici und Claudia Presecan - Olympic Gymnasts



## kalle04 (10 Aug. 2016)

*Corina Ungureanu, Lavinia Milosovici und Claudia Presecan - Olympic Gymnasts*

*Corina Ungureanu*



 

 




 

 




 

 



127 MB - rar(2xmp4) - 640 x 480 - 09:40 min

Corina Ungureanu - Olympic Gymnasts - uploaded.net


*Claudia Presecan*



 

 




 

 




 

 



94,2 MB - rar(2xmp4) - 640 x 480 - 07:28 min

Claudia Presecan - Olympic Gymnasts - uploaded.net


*Lavinia Milosovici*



 

 




 

 




 

 



120 MB - rar(2xmp4) - 640 x 480 - 09:15 min

Lavinia Milosovici - Olympic Gymnasts - uploaded.net​


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Aug. 2016)

wusste gar nicht, dass Oben-ohne-Kunstturnen jetzt eine olympische Disziplin ist


----------



## arno1958 (10 Aug. 2016)

sehe ich gerne


----------



## Voyeurfriend (10 Aug. 2016)

So soll Sport sein!  :thumbup:


----------



## jottka (11 Aug. 2016)

Das können niemals echte Sportlerinnen sein  - zuviel Oberweite!


----------



## Michi1973 (14 Feb. 2018)

wow tolle Fotos die sehen ja richtig fraulich aus die meisten turnerinnen sehen ja doch eher kindlich aus :thx:


----------

